# When babys should be separate from parents



## Yasiel

Three months ago my teils had 6 eggs in which 2 baby's were born. Now the babys are 2 and half months old and although te parents take good care of them and feed them and stuff I've noticed the dad is numbing on the baby's. So I was looking at the babys backs(theres yet to grow feathers onthere heads and back) and I saw little red spots obviously from dad. I use the divider and divide the baby's and I spend a good three hours bondig with them they don't hiss at me anymore ...I noticed that there beeks were pink and not black and it took them awhile to eat a seed off my hand(comparing the time it takes for the parents to eat a seed)..........my questions is if anyone thinks if I should get a new cage for my baby's or wait awhile for them to mature( please keep in mind that the parents arent very social they kinda don't like to be bothered And I don want the baby's to b likethat


----------



## nwoodrow

are the babies weaned, if yes then seperate from the parents.


----------



## MeanneyFids

are they eating completely on their own? if so, its ok to put them in a new cage to themselves


----------



## Yasiel

Um by weaned you mean there wings have been cut...And they are eating by themseleves if I put it to there faces and they kind of take there sweet time but to be honest my fear is the dad hurting the baby's A's i have hear that the dads get aggressive and I also fear that the mom will get sick from all the eggs she's been laying.


----------



## MeanneyFids

weaning means eating on their own.


ok start putting the parents on a long nights treatment, meaning keep their cage covered 12-14 hours. remove the nest box AFTER the eggs, dont let her lay anymore. once they hatch let them raise the babies, still on long nights treatment and after those babies are weaned, remove the nestbox.


----------



## Yasiel

Ive read of that on google lol making them think it's a premature winter and to much light makes them reproduce but it does makes sence..when I divided them up the baby's werent very happy but i quess thatsnormal...should I do that treatment with the baby I'm the same cage A's patents


----------



## Yasiel

I have taken the nest out and replace it with a different shoebox but now I'm using a shoebox lid...


----------



## MeanneyFids

why a shoebox?


and its up to you with the young, i dont know if it matters with them yet.


----------



## Yasiel

Shoebox because its easily disposed and I can just replace the news paper flooring once it get filthy. And ok I'm going to put a divider in the middle of the cage


----------



## Yasiel

Thank you for advice very appreciated


----------

